# What do you guys think about this workout split?



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi guys!

I'm going to create my own workout plan for the first time, but I would like your opinion on my split! It would be as follows:

Monday: Rest
Tuesday: push - chest, tricep & schoulder (focus on chest)
Wednesday: pull - back & bicep
Thursday: - push - chest, tricep & shouder (focus on tricep)
Friday: - leg day 
Saturday: Rust 
Sunday: pull - back & bicep 

I train now for about 4 years and I'm natural. 
My goal is hypertrophy. 
The reasons that I only do legs once is because they are already quite developed. 

So what do you guys think? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

It looks like the most basic definition of PPL.

What kind of feedback are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It looks like the most basic definition of PPL.
> 
> What kind of feedback are you looking for exactly?


Hmm yeah that’s true haha!

Maybe some advice about how many excercises, sets, reps per workout?


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd switch rest days around, I'd do 

Pull
Push
Legs
Rest
Pull
Push 
Rest


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hmm yeah that’s true haha!
> 
> Maybe some advice about how many excercises, sets, reps per workout?


Maybe you can list out your programming and we can make suggestions on how to modify it (if necessary).


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe you can list out your programming and we can make suggestions on how to modify it (if necessary).


That’s a good idea!
But I haven’t made it yet.
I just first wanted to make a good split.

Do you maybe have any suggestions where to find one online, for inspiration?


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm going to create my own workout plan for the first time, but I would like your opinion on my split! It would be as follows:
> 
> ...


I would avoid RUSTING on Saturdays


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I would avoid RUSTING on Saturdays


Hahah yeah! Well rest* of course


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm going to create my own workout plan for the first time, but I would like your opinion on my split! It would be as follows:
> 
> ...


I’m not a fan. 
I’d do pull, push, day off,legs,day off,  pull,push, day off repeat. 
I don’t think you’re to the point of understanding how to properly program a routine. 
Why are you doing push,pull,push? You’re not giving proper rest to push muscles. 
Do you really need a tricep focus day? Are you that advanced?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Post a pic of the monster legs that you believe are quite developed


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not a fan.
> I’d do pull, push, day off,legs,day off,  pull,push, day off repeat.
> I don’t think you’re to the point of understanding how to properly program a routine.
> Why are you doing push,pull,push? You’re not giving proper rest to push muscles.
> Do you really need a tricep focus day? Are you that advanced?


Well do you know where I can get a proper routine then?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Well do you know where I can get a proper routine then?


It doesn’t have to be anything complex. 
What do you like higher volume or lower volume high intensity?


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It doesn’t have to be anything complex.
> What do you like higher volume or lower volume high intensity?


I like higher volume more. But I’m willing to do what works the best in relation to muscle growth (and stay natural)


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> I like higher volume more. But I’m willing to do what works the best in relation to muscle growth (and stay natural)


Do you know have tips?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Do you have access to a full gym? Do you have any injuries? 
Are there any movements or exercises that you really love?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

I remember running ppl in this format
Push/pull/legs intensity rest. Push/pull legs volume rest. Repeat. I was  also blasting hard and pushing the envelope. 

I also ran this format ppl with my ex partner  to get her pro card.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Do you have access to a full gym? Do you have any injuries?
> Are there any movements or exercises that you really love?


Yeah, I have access to a full gym. 
I have no injuries. 
At the moment I really like to deadlift


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I remember running ppl in this format
> Push/pull/legs intensity rest. Push/pull legs volume rest. Repeat. I was  also blasting hard and pushing the envelope.
> 
> I also ran this format ppl with my ex partner  to get her pro card.


Hey brother could you post up the routine?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hey brother could you post up the routine?


Will do in a few.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

That sounds really good!!
Could you indeed post the routine maybe?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

Day one push:  intensity:
Chest/tris front delts:
Incline bench press.
Machine chest press.
Weighted dips.
3 sets 6-8 reps.

Close grip floor press:
Tricep push downs:
 3 sets, 8-10 Reps.


OHP: 3 sets: 6 to 8 reps.

Day 2 pull: back/bis/side delts:  intensity 
Barbell bent over rows:
Lat pull-downs:
Cable rows:
3 sets, 6-8 reps
Barbell curls: 3 sets, 6-8 reps. 
Dumbell crossovers: 3 sets, 6-8 reps.

Legs: intensity 

Squats: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Hack squats, 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Rdl's 3 sets 6-8 reps
All exercises using heavy weight just short of failure on last rep. 

Rest: 

Push: chest/tris/ front delts, volume

Incline dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
Flat dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps.

Skull crushers: 4  sets, 15 reps. 
Rope behind head: 4 sets, 15 reps
Dumbell  shoulder press, 4 sets, 15 reps

Back/ bis volume

One arm dumbell rows: 4 sets, 15 reps each 
Machine rows, 4 sets, 15 reps,
Back extensions. 4 sets 15 reps 

Seated dumbell curls, 3 sets 15 reps,
Standing rope curls, 3 sets 15 reps

Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps

Legs: volume
Lunges, 4 sets 15 reps
Leg extensions, 4 sets 20 reps
Leg curls, 4 sets, 15 reps.
All sets basically to failure using moderate weight. 

Abs and calves i would do sporadically but i would get them in.

That took a while with my fat fingers using my phone. 

With my ex partner we did use different exercises. That was a brutal time because we were training her at 11pm because of her job.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Day one push:  intensity:
> Chest/tris front delts:
> Incline bench press.
> Machine chest press.
> ...


This looks really good!!!
I really appreciate it! 

Could you explain to me why you switch between volume and intensity? I would like to learn  

So you would recommend this for training for more muscle mass? 

Also, my triceps and back width are something I want to improve. Do you recommend doing more excercises/sets for those areas?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

I


Seeker said:


> Day one push:  intensity:
> Chest/tris front delts:
> Incline bench press.
> Machine chest press.
> ...


I’m gonna post this in the training and diet thread I started. 
Thank you for taking the time to type this up.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

Well im not sure if i can recommend this to you because i don't know much about you. I was on blast and my recovery was pretty optimal. I did a combination of both mainly because doing all intensity would have been to much could have affected me negatively even on blast. It is 6 day routine.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Well im not sure if i can recommend this to you because i don't know much about you. I was on blast and my recovery was pretty optimal. I did a combination of both mainly because doing all intensity would have been to much could have affected me negatively even on blast. It is 6 day routine.


Did you have to raise calories a good bit while doing this?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you have to raise calories a good bit while doing this?



I wasn't counting calories but i was definitely eating well   over what i would normally consume especially being on blast. Protein was priority and at that time i got up to 270 lbs ( 6ft) i stayed there for a good whlle. It was fucking hard staying at that weight. I started to dislike food. Lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I wasn't counting calories but i was definitely eating well   over what i would normally consume especially being on blast. Protein was priority and at that time i got up to 270 lbs ( 6ft) i stayed there for a good whlle. It was fucking hard staying at that weight. I started to dislike food. Lol.


Consistency with food is the hardest part. Training is fun and it’s easy to take drugs.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Consistency with food is the hardest part. Training is fun and it’s easy to take drugs.


100% truth


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 25, 2022)

What is does your pull consist of? deadlift, row? Does one day have DL's and the other not? Does one have 1 type and the other another type... ie. conventional, and sumo?

It's a bit vague.  Need more details to give an opinion.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 25, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Day one push:  intensity:
> Chest/tris front delts:
> Incline bench press.
> Machine chest press.
> ...


Solid.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Day one push:  intensity:
> Chest/tris front delts:
> Incline bench press.
> Machine chest press.
> ...


Hi! I’m a man of 20 year old, I train for about 4 years now and I’m natural. Would you recommend this routine to me?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi! I’m a man of 20 year old, I train for about 4 years now and I’m natural. Would you recommend this routine to me?



I wrote up this split specifically for myself. Not something i took off the internet. It was challenging for me while on a cycle the whole time. Being you're natural i would suggest a more scaled down version


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi! I’m a man of 20 year old, I train for about 4 years now and I’m natural. Would you recommend this routine to me?


I’m pounding food and blasting heavy and I’d be dead in a couple weeks with it. 
Not saying it’s bad at all I just know my recovery capabilities.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I wrote up this split specifically for myself. Not something i took off the internet. It was challenging for me while on a cycle the whole time. Being you're natural i would suggest a more scaled down version


So like less sets you mean? 
Do you maybe have a routine which would fit me more?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Download Layne Norton's Free PHAT Training Program
					

Upset that PH3 is no longer free? So are we! So much so that we decided to give away my PHAT (Power Hypertrophy Adaptive Training) program for free.




					www.biolayne.com


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I wrote up this split specifically for myself. Not something i took off the internet. It was challenging for me while on a cycle the whole time. Being you're natural i would suggest a more scaled down version


What do you think about this one?: https://thefitnessphantom.com/push-pull-legs-6-day-split-for-strength-and-hypertrophy/


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> What do you think about this one?: https://thefitnessphantom.com/push-pull-legs-6-day-split-for-strength-and-hypertrophy/



1st day: get rid of Barbell bench and replace with flat dumbell or even machine press.  I guess you can keep the pullover but just keep it to two sets for those.

1st day: you don't need all those delt exercises. Just stick to ohp for 4 sets. Even 5 if you want. 

1st day: ditch one of the Tricep exercises. 3 is too many.

Day 2. To many back exercises.   either do the pull ups or wide grip pull-downs. Stick with barbell bent rows ditch one arm dumbell rows. ( for now) you could finish this with seated cable rows for 2 sets. 

Day 2. Here is where i would one side delt exercise. Its more of a pull exercise. 

Day 2. To many bicep exercises. Wtf. Do 4 sets of Barbell curls. 

Day 3: you can follow it. 

Day 4: ditch the Arnold press,  just do Seated dumbell press. Ditch the other delt exercises.

Day 4:  Holy fuck...kick back??? Gtfoh with that shit. 

Day 5: keep the face pulls. Ditch the other rear delt. Ditch rhe upright rows. ( hate that exercise) 

Day 5: 4 bicep exercises? That guy is retarded. Pick one. 

Day 6: hmmm...deadlifts on a ppl. Might be to much. Id save it for a future program. 
Day 6: Drop the Barbell jammer.

There's my recommended revision for your link.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Seeker said:


> 1st day: get rid of Barbell bench and replace with flat dumbell or even machine press.  I guess you can keep the pullover but just keep it to two sets for those.
> 
> 1st day: you don't need all those delt exercises. Just stick to ohp for 4 sets. Even 5 if you want.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!!!!!
Awesome that you help me!


----------

